# New Feldgrind Owner



## Pacific Northwest Doug (May 22, 2016)

Hello UK Coffee Forum Members,

I just recently received my Feldgrind Travel Grinder and I am so happy with it. It is now my go to grinder for everyday use. Right now my wife and I are living in our Manhattan apartment, but also own a home in the US Pacific Northwest on the Olympic Peninsula. We originally planned to purchase the Feldgrind for use on road trips throughout the US. However, since using it for two weeks there isn't another grinder I would consider using instead.

One problem I found was the O-ring for the top cap was not very tight after removing it a few times. I tried finding a replacement and wound up with a 1 5/8-inch x 1 1/2-inch x 1/16-inch O-ring that seems to be working better but not perfect. I'll try my hand at metric with the description - 41.3 mm x 38.1 mm x 1.6 mm. Does anyone know where I can purchase the proper O-ring size? I love this grinder but am thinking the weak link might be the O-rings. I found that I might be able to extend the life of the O-rings by using Parker 884-4 O-Ring Lubricant. Any suggestions as to keeping my Feldgrind working properly would be greatly appreciated.

Pacific Northwest Doug


----------

